# Help! Nipping, Biting, New Owner, pleease help



## BamBam'sMommy (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, Im a first time owner of a Havanese. He is adorable but CONSTANTLY nips really hard at my heels, legs when Im walking any where....he bites and nips my arms, shirt....anywhere he can get. When I use a firm raised voice and say NO this seems to excite him and send him into wild behavior---running circles around the house and barking in defiance. He also barks at me when I correct him  I read on one of the Havanese sites, some have a "run like hell" behavior....mine definitely does. I have 2 children 3 and 8. This is upsetting them. I have tonz of chew toys to redirct Bam Bam. Its not working. I think he is about 3-4 months old now. I have to look at my paperwork. I would love to hear any advice you have. Im getting discouraged. I didn't see a way to search the site on key words like nipping or biting. Here he is....oh so cute... Thank you! Bam Bam's Mommy
PS-yes you may see a raw hide chew stick in his mouth! ooppssy!
I learned those are a no no and bought antlers-Wo! They are expensive!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome to the forum. Here's a couple of article on this. What a cutie he is. 
http://www.clickertraining.com/node/3249

http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/dr-dunbar-answers-top-faqs


----------



## BamBam'sMommy (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you so much Dave! Everyone, pleeease feel free to comment away. Im feeling very discouraged and like my dog has rage issues...but I do love him so much! I have tonz of pics! Thank you all!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't feel discouraged. This is somewhat typical. Don't hesitate to ask any questions. Darling picture, keep em comin.


----------



## BamBam'sMommy (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Dave and Molly. Im already feeling better because of your help and support. I really appreciate it! heheeeee! Not really a water doggie but he had fun.....giggles!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Is this your first dog. ? Molly is my dog.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Have you done any obedience or puppy classes? I find that redirecting some of that energy can be useful. My trainer says "ignore the bad behaviours and reward the good ones" they are smart dogs and will figure out what you want from them. goodluck.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I totally agree on positive reinforcement, however, there are a few dogs that are so stubborn that that doesn't correct the problem. I've had a couple that I've had to finally just pick them up, stare them in the face and give a firm no; most dogs; however, do better with the positive and the redirection, so don't jump into the picking up at least for a few weeks and only if (and you've been consistant) nothing is improving at all.
On another note, your pup is darling


----------



## BamBam'sMommy (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Dave! LOL! ooppssy! My little 3 yr old has been sick and I have had no sleep! Molly is beautiful! I've had dogs all my life....last one was a tiny 4lb Maltese/Pom I took everywhere in my purse...lol! I am a shutter bug! Love to take pics of my kids and fur-kids! But NEVER had this severe of a biting problem---I have bruises all over my body from the nipping---it really hurts! But I wuv him as you can see. I even make art with his pics! LOL! I do it with my kids too... Thanks Dave! I tell you, just contact with another person who is kind has made me feel so much better! Hugs! Emily
oh I see other replies....YEA! Thanks ladies! Im going to reply...my poor little girl is so sick. Wild weekend here!


----------



## BamBam'sMommy (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Becky and Tuss...I think I will have to enroll in some training program. I really am a consistent positive reinforcement type person. I've had no problem with all my other dogs. I was a child behavior therapist for children with from mild to severe behavior problems. So this type of training with all my pets is so similar. Even my cats are really smart because its just my style to teach and reinforce positive behavior and ignore or redirect negative behavior. I have gotten really serious in Bam Bam's face and said NO! And he just lunged forward to nip again! Nearly got my nose! Yikes! Not doing that again. Its like he thinks Im a dog and wants to play rough....so I tried a couple of yelps when he got me good...he looked at me, cocked his head, seemed to know I was hurt....but then forgot and continued biting! uuuuugggg! Looks like I need professional help. Its just so hard to figure out who is reputable in this city. Our Petsmart has classes. Are those general good? Anyone have thoughts on that?
Thanks! Emily--I will resist my urge to put in yet another picture, lol!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

BamBam'sMommy said:


> Thanks Becky and Tuss...I think I will have to enroll in some training program. I really am a consistent positive reinforcement type person. I've had no problem with all my other dogs. I was a child behavior therapist for children with from mild to severe behavior problems. So this type of training with all my pets is so similar. Even my cats are really smart because its just my style to teach and reinforce positive behavior and ignore or redirect negative behavior. I have gotten really serious in Bam Bam's face and said NO! And he just lunged forward to nip again! Nearly got my nose! Yikes! Not doing that again. Its like he thinks Im a dog and wants to play rough....so I tried a couple of yelps when he got me good...he looked at me, cocked his head, seemed to know I was hurt....but then forgot and continued biting! uuuuugggg! Looks like I need professional help. Its just so hard to figure out who is reputable in this city. Our Petsmart has classes. Are those general good? Anyone have thoughts on that?
> Thanks! Emily--I will resist my urge to put in yet another picture, lol!


If you think you'd like to get a trainer, that's what I like to help people with. Email me privately with your city and zip code.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi I think your puppy is the cutest thing I have ever seen Its hard with young kids and puppies. I do remember one little guy at Maddies breeders who was really bad the whole time I was deciding on what puppy this little white one keep biting my toes it really did hurt. Both mine did the usual bite and play thing but out grew it. I'm sure yours will too.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

He is just playing rough to get your attentioin. And the running is not rage, that is trully play. Have you never seen a mother dog discipline her pups. When they get to rough with the nipping and pulling on mom's ears, she will growl and snap at them. If it were my dog, I would probably clap my hands together to make a sound and very loudly say HEY Stop or something. Then push them away roughly if the pup came back. I am not by any means saying hurt the dog, just do what a dog mommy would do. I know Dave you don't agree with me, but some dogs just don't respond to other methods.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> He is just playing rough to get your attentioin. And the running is not rage, that is trully play. Have you never seen a mother dog discipline her pups. When they get to rough with the nipping and pulling on mom's ears, she will growl and snap at them. If it were my dog, I would probably clap my hands together to make a sound and very loudly say HEY Stop or something. Then push them away roughly if the pup came back. I am not by any means saying hurt the dog, just do what a dog mommy would do. I know Dave you don't agree with me, but some dogs just don't respond to other methods.


 A friend of mine who has trained dogs for over 20 years said that dogs can sence anger. I wanted to talk about it but found it hard to explain. She said pretend that you are really mad make a grow noise feel mad . You don't even need to touch . I would also try to walk away from the pup. Your three year old is going to not like the bites . I tell people to get ski gloves. Also I diverted the bad biting and started a game throwing a small ball. Maddie played that game for hours. The only problem is that I created a monster she still loves the ball game. But that would be fun for your kids.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Was Bam Bam an only pup,or did he leave his litter mates early?If he is nipping etc,then a firm no,and totally ignore him.Plenty of fun training,sit spin roll over,playing catch,and fetch,lots of treats for good behaviour,make him think of you as his leader,make him work for your attention,if he respects you he will follow your commands,it sounds as if he is trying to train you,he is probably a clever little fellow,and needs to burn of more energy,a tired pup is a good pup!Good luck with the little fellow.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend Petsmart for training. I believe Dave knows of reputable trainers. If not in your area, I think you are in FL, email me and I'll give you a few breeder's names in FL and surely one will know a reputable trainer.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I wouldn't recommend Petsmart for training. I believe Dave knows of reputable trainers. If not in your area, I think you are in FL, email me and I'll give you a few breeder's names in FL and surely one will know a reputable trainer.


On the whole, you are probably right on this one, HOWEVER we have tried several trainers in the area and there is ONE at PetSmart that we LOVE bar-none and will do ALL of our training with her from now on. I think you need to GO and see the trainers in action. just my 2 cents...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> On the whole, you are probably right on this one, HOWEVER we have tried several trainers in the area and there is ONE at PetSmart that we LOVE bar-none and will do ALL of our training with her from now on. I think you need to GO and see the trainers in action. just my 2 cents...


Good for you Tammy. I know I'm guilty of generalizing sometimes. I'm sure Becky meant no harm. I said similar things about PetSmart trainers at times. There are some good ones I'm sure. What the important thing to point out is that ,they generally do not have the extensive training that trainers should have. It's like any other profession I'm sure. The key is to get out there and watch them before you comit to any type of trainer. Good for you. :whoo:


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> He is just playing rough to get your attentioin. And the running is not rage, that is trully play. Have you never seen a mother dog discipline her pups. When they get to rough with the nipping and pulling on mom's ears, she will growl and snap at them. If it were my dog, I would probably clap my hands together to make a sound and very loudly say HEY Stop or something. Then push them away roughly if the pup came back. I am not by any means saying hurt the dog, just do what a dog mommy would do. I know Dave you don't agree with me, but some dogs just don't respond to other methods.


I have to agree..cause it is working for us! We have a 14 week old who was (and is still sort of) a whirling dervish! So unlike her big sister. Was displaying the same sort of behavior and I would just make a noise (like a low growl or AHHHH) and walk away....would not look at her or play for a bit. Actually treated her just like our older dog would...try to get her to behave and if she continues to be a little to aggresive the older one will just run away and get up on something high and ignore her. 
It really seems to have quieted her down...still gets overly excited but then we just stop playing.

Good luck and your little one is just an absolute honey.

Estelle and the Bella Sisters


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Luciledodd said:


> He is just playing rough to get your attentioin. And the running is not rage, that is trully play. Have you never seen a mother dog discipline her pups. When they get to rough with the nipping and pulling on mom's ears, she will growl and snap at them. If it were my dog, I would probably clap my hands together to make a sound and very loudly say HEY Stop or something. Then push them away roughly if the pup came back. I am not by any means saying hurt the dog, just do what a dog mommy would do. I know Dave you don't agree with me, but some dogs just don't respond to other methods.


 I agree. Benny acts the same way, and I know he is looking for attention. Since I don't want him to think that his behavior gets him what he wants, I don't play with him when he acts this way, instead I give him a smack on his rump and it usually does the trick. My Benny is a very assertive, strong willed pup and a loud voice or clap does nothing. Once he calms down, then I give him attention and all is good.

Another idea is a water bottle! My mom used to spray her dog when he acted this way (he is a Havanese too) and he responded really well to it. Got to the point where all she had to do was hold the bottle and he would stop.


----------



## BamBam'sMommy (Jun 10, 2012)

Hiiiiiiiiiiii! So sorry I have no been on PC at all due to my very very sick 3 year old.
She is on the mend! Yea! I signed on really quick to read all these wonderful and helpful replies! Thank you soooooooooo much! Ok my husband is giving me that look.
I will be in touch soon! Back to school for all the kids tomorrow! Yaaahooo and back to concentrating on my wild man BAM BAM! Did I pick the right name or what? LOL! I intend to get a Pebbles....do you think he would get some of this rough play out with a companion? The kitties run from him...lol! I loved seeing all your pups! THANKS!!!!
Emily & Bam Bam--I have to figure out how to make a signature pic like you all do! KEWL!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope your littlle one is feeling better real soon.

I have a 14 week old one that is a terror....my two year old is exhausted! 

I wonder if two really young ones would just tire themselves out....let off a lot of that steam that is directed toward all of you. Maybe!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BamBam'sMommy said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiii! So sorry I have no been on PC at all due to my very very sick 3 year old.
> She is on the mend! Yea! I signed on really quick to read all these wonderful and helpful replies! Thank you soooooooooo much! Ok my husband is giving me that look.
> I will be in touch soon! Back to school for all the kids tomorrow! Yaaahooo and back to concentrating on my wild man BAM BAM! Did I pick the right name or what? LOL! I intend to get a Pebbles....do you think he would get some of this rough play out with a companion? The kitties run from him...lol! I loved seeing all your pups! THANKS!!!!
> Emily & Bam Bam--I have to figure out how to make a signature pic like you all do! KEWL!


Please, please PLEASE follow Dave, Becky and Tammy's advice and get a good positive-based trainer. You might get a puppy to stop a behavior by slapping them on the but, making scary noises or spraying them with water, but it is, at best, at the expense of your long-term relationship with your dog, and at worst can lead to a fearful dog, who can then become a fear BITER... A MUCH bigger problem than puppy nippiness.

A puppy is a BABY. They can and should be taught patiently and gently. that does NOT mean that you can't be firm, but you can handle nippiness without getting rough with them. The people who have talked about walking away have the right idea. Or if that doesn't work, quietly, firmly but GENTLY place the puppy in his ex-pen or crate for a couple of minutes to settle down.

It does sound like Bam Bam hasn't learned proper bite inhibition, and the best way for him to learn that is with LOTS of play time with other puppies. That's a really good reason to get him into a good puppy kindergarten program ASAP. Running his excess energy off with other puppies a couple of times a week will also help tire him out and allow you to praise him for good behavior too!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Also, just an fyi, we went to a 'trainer' who squirted Tillie in the face because she was fear barking at other dogs ... THAT was 'wonderful' (dripping with sarcasm).
Poor girl was now confused and scared! I got her out of there ASAP and NEVER went back.
For some dogs it may work, BUT for Tillie... seriously, I groom her EVERY day using a squirt bottle! sheesh! just my 2 cents.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff Karen and Tammy. Im heading to bed. But if I can leave you with something on this thing called punishment it's this . http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonl...Statements/Combined_Punishment_Statements.pdf . We all use punishment but just beware. Don't worry about page three and four.


----------



## BamBam'sMommy (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, sorry I went MIA...I got very sick and it took a while to figure it out..and then I had my gallbladder out! Yikes! Im reading all your helpful comments. I really appreciate it.
Im gonna video Bam Bam so you all can see what a nut he is! I am definitely gonna have to go to a trainer. Dave, I will be in touch. THANKS all! Emily


----------

